# ~ New SchH1~



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Ok, I'm not very patient, so I'm posting it!
















Congratulations to Mike (Joker) and Jett v Triton on their new SchH1 this weekend!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Congrats!! _ In advance?_


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

To Jett, his owner, Mike, and to Trish !!!!! On a new (this past or LAST weekend!) Sch1!!! 


Lee


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

This PAST weekend 7/[email protected] Haupstadt


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

LOL.... Well, I wasn't sure if you were posting for him or maybe just knew he would have a good outcome soon....









Congrats again!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Thank you, but Mike did all the hard work







Forgot his scores 96-82-94..few hiccups in obedience, but excellent job overall!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

It's ok Tammy, lol, I wish I had one of those crystal balls!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Congrats! WTG


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style="color: #3333FF"><span style='font-family: Georgia'>I read the news on your website Trish.. and was waiting patiently for a post about it. BIG CONGRATULATIONS to Jett, Mike & Trish.. awesome scores</span>.</span> </span>


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_P<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style="color: #3333FF"><span style='font-family: Georgia'>I read the news on your website Trish.. and was waiting patiently for a post about it. BIG CONGRATULATIONS to Jett, Mike & Trish.. awesome scores</span>.</span> </span>


I waited 3 days for goodness sakes! Couldn't take it Mike!














Maybe he'll post pics later


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Quote: I waited 3 days for goodness sakes! Couldn't take it Mike! Maybe he'll post pics later


Pictures would be nice!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

COngrats to all!


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Mike rocked with tracking machine! Congrats! Our other club member Heather and her Dutchie earned her schH3 excellent showing for our little "Can-do Club"!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

It was funny because Mike used to say he never liked tracking before. He told me he's learned what not to do and hasn't *#! Jett up, lol! He overshot the last corner he said Saturday...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG!!!!!! Great job!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

BIG congrats to Mike and Jett on their new SchH 1!! Trish I know how very proud you must be of this team!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG







Mike !!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats to all!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That's great!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Good going Mike and Jett.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: TRITONOk, I'm not very patient, so I'm posting it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It went pretty much as I expected.In fact my point prediction was on the mark 273 96 83 94 The only difference was I expected to V in protection and less in obedience. We were on corse for a 100 point track going into the last turn he got messed up and made some circles found the last leg and finished perfect. Judge Banfield in her curtique refured to him as a tracking machine. 
My dog has only had a dumbell in his mouth including the trial prolly 10 times. He has a firm genetic grip he had no fronts and didn't come back over the jump I new this going in there was no surprises. The points I was given were for drive and grip.
In protection gave one bump on the helper coming in to the blind he got a bad presentation and bite on the attack after the escape he filled the bite during drive the helper told the judge it was his fault not the dogs but that how it goes it wasn't bad any way. The judge commanded during the critique that the dog countered and filled the bite wile taking stick hits and being driven.
The test of courage was spectacular until last week he had only done three full field's his entire life one of which is his youtube video the other two were that same weekend. So it was over a year since he had done one. (sort of blows the







out of the myth Schutzhund is all rehearsed and trained) This one looked just like the Youtube only no sleeve slip.
The other big thing was the obedience in the transport back to the Judge. After we started moving forward my dog decided to go to the other side of the helper and escort him on that side I kept my mouth shut the points were lost. It sort of looked good his position was perfect and he sat nicely wile we reported out.
Thank you all for the congrats and thank you Trish for the great dog.
If all goes as planed I will be showing him at the Nationals this fall.
Trish I will get you some pics tonight


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Congratulations to all. It's a great feeling knowing that together you have accomplished a title.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

YAY Mike and Jett!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Congrats!! I remember meeting Jett before he left Trish's! So fun to see how he's grown up!

Christine


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: umzillaCongrats!! I remember meeting Jett before he left Trish's! So fun to see how he's grown up!
> 
> Christine


DITTO!


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Ahem! Are there any pictures?


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

You're welcome Mike, you've done the hard part though, so congrats again









I'll post the pics for Mike once he sends them


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: TRITONYou're welcome Mike, you've done the hard part though, so congrats again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unbelievable my wife didn't unlock the lens on the camera we look like 2 fleas I've been going through them she was so proud I am so








over 500 dollar lens and she may as well been using a disposable camera DANG
She just called I must have sounded weird she asked what was wrong I said nothing.
MAN O MAN
chop and crop


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Congrats All!!!! Now I wanna see pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## bargerman (Dec 21, 2004)

Mike, big congrats! Looks like you guys are on your way. If you're talking about the GSD Nationals in Davenport, I checked out that venue online and it looks very cool. That's something I'd consider packing up and making the trip to see.

You just keep letting him make you look good out there!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

from a fellow Triton Pup owned person!


----------

